# Warrington Grain Silo



## tarboat (Sep 8, 2008)

As someone who really doesn't like heights this was a case of taking a deep breath and not looking down too much whilst climbing up.	

Whilst it isn't 'that' high it was worth the effort and the views were interesting. Although the mill was abandoned in 1987 or thereabouts, the end silo has been retained and is now used to house a range of telecommunications masts.






The approach





The mill as it was in 1963





Looking down the internal hoist well





Comms equipment





Ineos Silica plant





Looking downriver










Transporter bridge


----------



## Gibbo (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one, probably one of the tallest buildings in Warrington!


----------



## freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one. What excellent views! I love the pic of the eye and tear on the side of the building.


----------



## Alley (Sep 8, 2008)

Great photos, worth braving the fear huh?


----------



## MD (Sep 8, 2008)

nice shots 
like the Transporter bridge


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 8, 2008)

tarboat said:


> As someone who really doesn't like heights this was a case of taking a deep breath and not looking down too much whilst climbing up.



I remember what you were like on the roof of Park Hill flats in Sheffield earlier this year lol, keep taking the 'brave pills' Tarboat, some excellent pictures there. Particularly the one looking over Ineos Silicas, happy days. 

M


----------



## tarboat (Sep 8, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I remember what you were like on the roof of Park Hill flats in Sheffield earlier this year lol, keep taking the 'brave pills' Tarboat, some excellent pictures there. Particularly the one looking over Ineos Silicas, happy days.
> 
> M



Ah yes TnM you were much braver than me up on that roof.  

Happy days indeed.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 8, 2008)

tarboat said:


> Ah yes TnM you were much braver than me up on that roof.
> 
> Happy days indeed.



Hahhahhahah not too much though!! 

M


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 19, 2009)

tarboat said:


> As someone who really doesn't like heights this was a case of taking a deep breath and not looking down too much whilst climbing up.
> 
> Whilst it isn't 'that' high it was worth the effort and the views were interesting. Although the mill was abandoned in 1987 or thereabouts, the end silo has been retained and is now used to house a range of telecommunications masts.
> 
> ...


Tthe older mill buildings to the left burnt down quite a few years ago (somewhat suspicious circumstances). They stood where the iso shipping containers are on your other photo. Somewhere I have a couple of photos of it when it was burning.

The tanks visible to the right of the mill and also on the recent photo were used to fill rail tankers with silicate liquor and are no longer in use. Crosfield had rail access just to the right of there and also off the main western line just south of Bank Quay. Up until the late 1990's sand was delivered by rail still, though all products went out by road then.



tarboat said:


> Looking downriver



This shows the precipitaed silica plant at PQ (formerley Ineos Silicas, Joseph Crosfield etc!) and in front of the the hazchem store area and in front of that the footings from various older buildings such as the formaldehyde plant and the Crosfield Textile Chemicals area.



tarboat said:


>



Boiler plant on the left. 'Curved' roof building visible behind that is the silicate plant (where the silicate furnace is located). The newish building and four silos are the zeolite plant (view from the top of those silos is rather good). Behind there is Bank Quay railway station.
The buildings between the transporter bridge to the right are what was Vinamul (not Crosfield).


----------



## tarboat (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the details of the views tigger2. Much appreciated.


----------

